

The Datacenter is the Computer - preillyme
http://preilly.me/2014/12/21/the-datacenter-is-the-computer/

======
preillyme
When it comes to a cluster of machines the job of scheduling applications
becomes an exercise for the operations team. Today for many organizations
scheduling is handled by the fine folks running that team. Yet, unfortunately
the use of a human scheduler requires humans to keep track of where
applications are running. Sometimes this means using complicated error-prone
spreadsheets or a configuration management tool with Puppet. Either way these
tools don’t really offer the robust scheduling that is necessary to react to
these real time events. This is where Kubernetes fits in.

If you think of the datacenter in this way then Kubernetes would be it’s
datacenter operating system.

